# Ac Unit Brand In 2011 Units



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was looking trough the documentation that came with my Cougar 5th Wheel and noticed the AC Unit is a Coleman. The reason I was looking is I wanted another digital wall thermostat like the Dometic AC units have.

Is this a Cougar specific thing or do the new outbacks come with Coleman's as well? They are all Keystone products so I thought they may be the same.

Are there digital thermostats available for the Colemen's that anyone knows of, I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I've got the same a/c in my new Outback 282FE.

The paperwork has the Airxcel Logo...but when you go to their website they mendion Coleman-Mach a/c units. I've got the "chill grill" too...which helps keep the coach comfortable even when it's really hot outside.

Here's a .pdf that list their currently installed thermostats. It has the wiring shematics too...

http://www.rvcomfort.com/pdf_documents/wall_thermostats.pdf

I'm probably going to go digital too. There seems to be a really large swing in the installed thermostat...which I'd like to narrow the gap on some.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Chuggs said:


> I think I've got the same a/c in my new Outback 282FE.
> 
> The paperwork has the Airxcel Logo...


Thanks for the link!

My paper work actually says Airxcel too... but I climbed up on the roof and the unit has a Coleman shroud on it.

I'll look at the part number on my current thermostat and see which replacement is appropriate. Hopefully they aren't too expensive.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Our 2010 has a Coleman... at least that is what it says on the thermostat. A digital would be really nice to have.

Len


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

My 2011 295RE has the coleman (airxcel) Mach III unit as well. AND the OEM unit Keystone buys does NOT have a starting cap installed like the retail units do. So... needed to install a supco cap to help it get started. Good news is that it starts even in eco mode from my honda 2000 once a starting cap was installed. Otherwise it needed to be off the eco mode and still kicked out about 50% of the time. and, yup the thermostat is not digital and does allow the temp to swing quite a bit


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 15k btu Dometic DuoTherm in my 2009, it has the digital comfort control thermostat which as far as I know is only compatible with the Dometic a/c unit.


----------

